# Off the pill now and sex drive is baaaack!...



## toolate (Sep 22, 2009)

Im so excited (literally and physically) The only thing left to do is to get rid of one last pimple.... its so weird being almost 40 and having a tumor on my forehead... 

For now, Im doing natural family planning as there will be no ooppss... and when I follow to the T, no pregnancy for me. Plus, I have my built in miscarriage mechanism anyway. Thought I would follow up with the great news...

Actually, my drive is up (if thats even possible)... I get these flashes of daydream fantasies... awesome:fro:


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Welcome back to the club of the perpetually horny.:smthumbup:


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

so birth control really lowers the limbo?? hmmmm....i may have to try that. haha


----------



## mike1 (Jun 15, 2009)

Blanca said:


> so birth control really lowers the limbo?? hmmmm....i may have to try that. haha


Don't say that too loud or my wife will be slipping me the pill!!


----------

